# How do I change "My Video Providers"



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

I know how to change "My Video Providers" on my Roamio Pro by going to "Settings & Messages", "Settings", "Channels", "My Video Providers". How do you accomplish this on a Mini as it doesn't have this option under the HDUI Menu?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

ahwman said:


> I know how to change "My Video Providers" on my Roamio Pro by going to "Settings & Messages", "Settings", "Channels", "My Video Providers". How do you accomplish this on a Mini as it doesn't have this option under the HDUI Menu?


It should mirror the selections on the paired/host unit. Sometimes it takes a while to match up...


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

lgnad said:


> It should mirror the selections on the paired/host unit. Sometimes it takes a while to match up...


That's kind of what I was thinking, however it doesn't mirror the host yet. Perhaps I just need to wait a little longer...

Thanks so much!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Amazon won't show up since currently you can only Download content from Amazon on the TiVos and the Minis do not have the storage for it.


----------

